# Seizures...



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

So I'm posing the question here...but I'm also making a vet appointment 

According to my mom Elphie has woken up in the middle of the night ((2 both nights)) and just started shaking and kicking, then she'll get off the bed and shake for awhile...then just stop look around and get back up on the bed, my mom just thought it was a flea or something the first night but then it happened again
does this sound like seizures to anyone else?

I'm making the appointment to see a vet tomorrow, but I have no idea what to ask ...so any advice would be greatly needed and appreciated =\\

If it is seizures what should I expect next?
are there any supplements I should buy that may prevent these IF they are seizures/epilepsy? ((money is NO issue she has her own savings account with a large chunk of my earnings in it...))


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

It kind of depends on your vets feelings as what they will do next. A full exam and a blood panel would be the first step. You can either do a "watch and wait" approach, or put her on meds right away. Some vets will put a dog on meds right away in the theory that every seizure creates a pathway to the brain, and that pathway will allow more seizures in the future. Other vets will wait to see how much the seizures progress before putting the dog on meds. The seizure medications (phenobarb is the best IMO) do have some side effects (mainly liver problems and toxic levels building up) which is why alot of vets wait. 

Personally, if she were my dog i would do the exam and bloodwork (which will probably come back completely normal, which is normal). I would monitor her very closely for more episodes, write them down and see how often they happen. If they are getting more frequent in duration, severity, or frequency then i would then put her on meds. JMO Good luck with her!! Can you have her sleep with you for a couple nights to see if you can see the episodes for yourself?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I would not medicate unless she has seizures quite often and they are severe. I had a German Shorthaired Pointer who was epileptic and only had one or two grand mal seizures a year. I am not crazy about what the phenobarbital does to dogs (makes them lazy and until the dose is perfected, they walk into walls and act loopy).

My best friend has a Standard who has anywhere from one two six super light seizures a day and she has opted not to medicate because she is in and out of them quickly. What you will need to do will depend on Elphie's individual circumstances. I hope and pray she was just dreaming.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Matrix has seizures and he is on potassium bromide. My vet does not like phenobarbital. 

His first seizure was at two years old, and his second seizure was almost a full year before his first. Our vet waited until his fourth seizure (which was about 6 months after his second one) to put him on medication. It took a while to get the right dosage, but he's doing great now.

Matrix has grand mal seizures, and for about 15 minutes afterwards he is VERY loopy. He paces/stumbles around the room, bumps into things, cries and whines, gets very excited and wants to drink water and go outside. 

I do not have any experience with light/mild seizures, but from what you describe, I do not think Elphie is having grand mal seizures.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Keith - are you able to take a skype from me? I'll tell you Meau's experiences with seizures... if you're not able to do it now - we can talk soon!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Is there something in the water? Everyone seems to be having seizures lately!

My family's first standard poodle, Tony, had 2 seizures. The vet said he could have epilepsy or it could be from an unknown cause. He suggested a wait and see approach and luckily he never had any more. When it happened the first time he was standing in the hallway looking very stiff and weird. Then he spaced out and started shaking. It was a mild seizure. It did not last long and he was fine afterward. 

Keep us posted on what the vet says!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Is there something in the water? Everyone seems to be having seizures lately!


No kidding... >.<

Thank you all for your kind words, and advice I'm calling the vet first thing in the morning and scheduling a blood panel like bigpoodleperson suggested,

Elphie...refuses to sleep in my room v.v; ...shes essentially my moms dog now I just exercise her and spend all my money on her o.o
so I'll just have to go by what my mom says is happening ((which I trust because she isn't one to sugar coat or over exaggerate anything)) I've told her if it happens again yell for me, though I'm not sure what assistance I'll be able to provide

I'm super petrified that she has something wrong with her...fingers crossed its nothing to bad


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Please please please!
Anyone who owns a poodle with seizures please register with PHR!!!!!!!
Remember, only the owner can register, not the breeder.
If you need help, email me at [email protected]
Carole
Poodle Health Registry


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Is it only pedigreed dogs who are able to be registered with PHR? Meau has had seizures, but I have zero information about her lineage as she was bred by a byb and we didn't pay "extra" for her papers - which were useless Continental Kennel Club papers anyway, I'm sure. Meau is also spayed so will not be passing anything down to future generations. 

If it would help to register her we certainly will - but I'm not sure we're able to because of her breeding (or lack, thereof)


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> No kidding... >.<
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words, and advice I'm calling the vet first thing in the morning and scheduling a blood panel like bigpoodleperson suggested,
> 
> ...


I agree with everything bigpoodleperson said.
I hope it all goes well for poor Elphie.

Keep us posted, sending good thoughts. <3


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Appointment is set with a new vet Monday, our normal vet was completely booked until next Wednesday...and I'm far to paranoid and crazy to wait those extra 2 days

My mom said she ((herself, not Elphie)) didn't sleep a wink last night because she was anticipating it happening again...it didn't but I didn't expect it to be an every night thing, especially from what I've been reading v.v;

and Carole, Elphie isn't registered...her mother was bought on a spay/neuter contract but still bred and the "breeder" ((shes a former member here on the forum IPP was her sn :] )) hasn't given me any information on her pedigree other than some bs names that the AKC reps don't have in their system v.v;


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hello, I'm not sure if this is the same thing, but when my poodle at 15 yrs. developed a heart condition, she would pass out occasionally. Apparently what I have been told is that her heart stops for a split second so no oxygen is going to her brain. This would cause her to pass out and shake. I pick her up (all limp) and after 5 minutes she would come to - like nothing happened. She was at my mom's one time and this had happened and totally freaked her out. But, after getting her on 3 medications, she was good and lasted 18 years.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

There are many types of medications for seizures. The first thing to do is determine if it is a seizure. Then to see if you can find a cause. Sometimes electrolyte imbalances can cause seizures. Then, if it is a seizure, the type of seizure must be determined. Then the vet can pick an appropriate medication. Not all medications work for all types of seizures. 

Do you have a video camera you can give to your mom that she can record the behavior if it happens again? Its always best for the vet to see the behavior first hand if possible. 

I hope all goes well with the vet. And I hope Elphie doesn't have another episode!


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

If it is a seizure (and even if it is not), please look at her diet! Siezures can be controlled by what you are feeding you dog. Check out the G.A.R.D. at DogtorJ.com :: Food Intolerance in Pets & Their People :: Home of The GARD


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

So sorry to hear this. Poor Elphie. Hopefully its nothing too serious and something that can be maintained with meds.

Hope the visit goes OK - and we will be waiting to hear the results.


----------



## WinnieLove (Jan 1, 2011)

My sweet little Winnie has been having seizures for almost a year now...She is only 2yrs old. She has them at least twice a month.. They last about 5 minutes, but that's 5 minutes of torture for me knowing I can't do anything to help her, and I really wasn't fond of the idea of putting her on meds because of the possible side effects...but if it will really decrease the frequency of them happening, I'm pretty close to trying them. She had one yesterday, only 8 days after her last one. =( I hope her little brain isn't getting damaged by them, because I want her to live a long happy life! 

Any advice? To medicate, or not.....
That is the question 

-Katie & Winnie


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Winnielove, i am very sorry your babies going through this. It is very hard to watch. For me personally, if the seizures are that frequent, and becoming more common, then i would put my dog on medication. Each time she has a seizure, it is creating a pathway in the brain. They follow that pathway next time, and more seizures result (think of a ski path in the snow, each time one goes on it, it creates an easier path to follow).

Seizure medication does have risks, not to be denied. Close montioring is very important (and required my all good vets). Drug levels in the body, and also liver values. It is hard when first put on medication, as the body has to get used to it. Usually there are weeks of either lethargy OR excitement that gradually go back to normal. Most patients that are on seizure medication report no seizures at their 6 month blood draws. If there are some, then they are much less severe.
It is a personal decision though and i wish you all the best.


----------



## WinnieLove (Jan 1, 2011)

Thank you so much for your opinion. I think I will have to make an appt. with her vet next week to discuss the options!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I'd talk with the vet. They are going to be able to look at Winnie and let you know their opinion. But if the seizures are becoming more frequent or longer I would personally reevaluate and most likely start medication.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I think if shes having them that frequently I would really consider medications, =\
I hope she pulls through this though and doesn't need any meds to regulate them!!!

Thankfully all of the tests that were ran on Elphie came back negative and my mom hasn't witnessed anymore of the seizures. so I'm hoping that she doesn't experience them anymore!


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

I have a Jack Russell who has epilepsy. We had her on potassium bromide for several years (my vet also didn't like phenobarbital)- when we put her on the kbr, she was having several grand mal seizures a week- she had been sick previously, and about two months after getting better, she had her first seizure. We took the wait and see approach at first (Dixie wasn't having seizures that often at first- they increased rapidly over about six weeks until she was having several a week). The good news (for her), was that after about two years on the kbr, I slowly transitioned her off, and she hasn't had any grand mal seizures since (she has a petit mal seizure maybe once every three or four months).

The medicine did have the side effects mentioned- she was extremely lazy and sleepy while she was on it. 

Good luck! Hope everything turns out ok for you and Elphie!


----------



## Poodles times 2 (Aug 14, 2010)

My Nigel is now 10 years old. About 3 or 4 years ago, he had his first seizure that I witnessed. Scared me to death!! :afraid: I rushed him to the vet and the bloodwork they did came back normal. A few months later I witnessed another one. As the duration was less than 5 minutes, was not severe (not a grand mal), and did not come within any regular onset, I did not need to be alarmed per my vet. I did some research and my vet-tech niece confirmed that flea and tick drops can be a cause of seizures. For most of his life I used the drops (Frontline Plus) on all my dogs regularly (monthly) throughout the summer and fall months. The instructions for these state that the flea protection/prevention which I was mainly using them for was good for up to 90 days; the tick protection/prevention was good for 30 days. This is mentioned within the packaging or on the enclosed pamphlet, I can't remember which.

Anyway, I stopped the flea drops, and his seizures essentially stopped as well. :amen: I only RARELY use them anymore (just for tick protection as the risks do not outweigh the benefits and it is a great product) on any of my dogs (I'll use flea powder if I must on him), and I have not have any recurring issues with his seizures. I hope this info helps.


----------

